# pads on 312mm and 288mm same?



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

Hey guys, i wanted to upgrade diameter of my front brakes to 312mm, am gonna be buying Audi TT caliper carriers...i already bought set of pads to match my current rotors (288mm i think)...so i wonder if they will work even on 312mm?
one more question, i know somebody here posted part numbers of springs that go into rear calipers to make sure hand brake doesn't get stuck, i can't find that post anywhere. Anyone that has those part numbers?
Thank you!


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: pads on 312mm and 288mm same? (mescaline)*

Pads are the same. The carriers and rotors are the only difference in the two setups.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

excellent! Does anyone have part numbers of that springs?


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

and the difference in rotors are just different size right? If i were to put Audi TT rotors on Golf MKIV 1.8T front ones...they willl fit with TT carriers, right?


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (mescaline)*

Yes. Just uninstall the old carriers, then install the new rotor, and carrier and the caliper will bolt right up to it.


----------

